# Not Part of Trail System at Black Mountain, Breath Taking Views.



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is got to be one of the best scenic rides I have ever been on!
I would recommend everyone that goes to Black Mountain Offroad Adventure Area take this ride!

Don't forget to subscribe!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like great trails.


----------



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice view, thanks for watching!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nice dont think my mud tires would last in all the rocks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)

rmax said:


> nice dont think my mud tires would last in all the rocks



Haha, wasn't too rocky! We hit the mud too, check out some of my other videos. Thanks for watching and don't forget to subscribe!

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> pretty cool!


Thanks for watching, don't forget to subscribe!


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That sure is very nice scenery! Sounds good time.


----------



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)

beepin said:


> That sure is very nice scenery! Sounds good time.


Thanks for watching!


----------

